# Tony MacAlpine lessons



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 21, 2009)

Crikey, check that Barnet out - these are some old school lessons 

Thanks for posting in all seriousness. There's a couple here I hadn't seen.


----------



## thesimo (Mar 21, 2009)

really cool.

I'm not familiar with his work at all but just trying the tabs without knowing the music is quite a fun way to experiment and make up little lead sections (all be it bastardised sections of his stuff melded together, but we all start somewhere right?)

Thanks!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 21, 2009)

Haven't seen these in ages...great stuff!


----------

